# red alert in galicia



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

for wind & rain

is everyone up there OK?

El Tiempo. Avisos meteorológicos - Hoy - Mapa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Holy crow, I just converted the 12-hour rainfall to inches. Poor (south-west) Galicia! Things are wicked windy here, looks like we'll be getting a lighter version of the storm tomorrow.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We spent the morning tramping the hills around El Escorial with dark clouds hanging over us, but it didn't rain until we got home, and then it was only a shower, but better than nothing. The paths we were on were bone dry - no setas for the moment!!
The photo isn't mine, but it's the exact same view that we had of the monastery


----------

